# Warscythe build noise issue?



## Bcarp87 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello all,

I just finished my Warscythe build and after spending hours going over it with a meter I can't figure out what may be the problem.

It seems to function correctly on every combination of the 3 footswitches except all 3 on.  It still works, but the noise coming out of the amp is ungodly nearly full volume of the amp when no strings are struck.  I've tried different power sources/outlets and every one makes the sound change but never go away.  Everything from a continual whoop...whoop to a eeee...eeee.  All on the same 60 cycle hum.

Does anyone else who has built this pedal have this issue?  IS it even an issue, or does the amount of gain this pedal produces just create alot of noise? Is it even meant to be used with all 3 at once? I can't even get the noise to go away with a noise gate on maxed out threshold.  It lowers the volume of it alot, but never goes away.

Thanks all.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

All 3 should work. I’m sure it’s supposed to be a bit noisy due to the gain, shouldn’t be unusable though. Post some pictures!


----------



## Bcarp87 (Oct 7, 2019)

Here you go!


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 7, 2019)

Bcarp87 said:


> Here you go!View attachment 1725



It looks like the ground wire for your input jack came loose


----------



## Bcarp87 (Oct 7, 2019)

No it's attached.  Its wrapped around the back and hidden in the picture.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

To start I would definitely shorten up all your switch wires (it looks cool but longer wire runs = noise) and try mounting the LEDs from the bottom away from any other solder pad. The octave switch wiring looks like it could be making contact.


----------



## Bcarp87 (Oct 8, 2019)

Ok thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## uranium_jones (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a similar issue, although it sounds intermittent. I hear a high pitched sine wave though.


----------



## uranium_jones (Feb 11, 2021)

Update: the octave is weak on all settings and the sine wave is persistent.


----------



## GORP (Feb 14, 2021)

Having the same issues mentioned here. Just testing through a smaller speaker right now but the octave doesn’t really come through and when all switches are engaged it becomes terribly noisy. 
drilling template placed the l.e.d. holes fairly far away from where they needed to be so lots of extra bending needed to happen. Will insulate the leads on the leds to avoid contact with switch wiring and will insulate the exposed parts of the leads on the AC176 transistor to see if maybe that helps in any way.


----------

